# Got Coffee?



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Its cold (I know, how profound :! so, we like to give our goats warm things to drink. Usually, I bring them simple warm water but every now and then I like to bring a treat.

Banjo and Huckleberry love their coffee. :hi5:


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very cute!!! Just be careful with pregos since its believed to bring them into labor


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh that's too cute!

I have a doe who LOVES coffee! She never jumps on us or gets push or anything.. Unless we have a coffee cup :ROFL: 
She only gets it when she's in labor though


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks, Jessica, that's good to know! These guys are wethers so were safe here but, for future mommy goats that's good info to have.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Awe cute


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

I'm with Banjo and Huckleberry! You sure have some very personable goats, TwistedKat!


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

GoatCazy, that's probably because we spent too much time hanging out with them. I was just noticing today that the path worn in the yard leads to the goat barn! LOL


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Path to our favorite place to be.... and LOOK!!!! there are tiny snowflakes, finally. Whoo Hoo:clap:

I know some folks don't like the snow but I LOVE IT!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nice pictures! I love your little chicken coop too 
We also have paths to all the pens worn in the ground....hoping to someday put pavers in.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh my....your little barn set up is SOOO cute! I love the buildings!!! I hope to have something that looks like that one day.....


----------



## TwistedKat (Dec 28, 2012)

Thanks! I'm pretty happy with the set up too. We've worked hard the last three years getting things organized and built. All our buildings are repurposed from something on the property when we bought the place. The chicken house is a mutation of a tree fort and a garden shed and the goat barn is made from spare parts (and new ones) from the old double-wide mobile we demo'd last year.

Now all I need is a milk parlor! hehehehe


----------



## MoKa-Farms (Jun 19, 2013)

How adorable!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Oh how sweet!


----------

